# Brown Heron with Sunday Brunch



## STM (May 11, 2011)

I shot this gorgeous bird using a Nikon D700 and 600mm f/5.6 AIS ED-IF Nikkor and a Nikon TC-300 teleconverter on a sturdy Bogen Tripod (an absolute necessity when shooting a 1200mm lens!). Not more than a second or two after I snapped the photo, it tossed the fish and gulp(!) it was _gone_.


----------



## Frequency (May 11, 2011)

This is really a classic image; the heron has fully cooperated with you to deliver such an excellent image

Regards


----------



## mikeree81 (May 11, 2011)

Great shot


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2011)

Sweet shot! I absolutely love the water dripping from the small fish!


----------

